# Park Farm Nursery, Chingford - April 12



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 4, 2012)

Drove past this place a few times and noticed the roof poking over the top of the fence. Finally decided to give it a go and very happy we did!! 

Don't no much about this place and what it once was, however my Aunt lives a minute away and told me she thinks it was a farm shop once upon a time.

On the boarder of Chingford and Waltham Abbey, it has been purchased by Atlantic and 12, 3 bed chalet bungalows are being planned for the site.

It took a very muddy boot and a scary 'brick mountain' climb to get there, but was well worth it. 

The site contains 5 green houses, a few sheds, and 2 houses.

No photos of the 2nd house as of yet due to what I guess is a squatter in there, but hopefully we will get some soon. Was weird walking into the building and switching the light on for it to work. Then seeing how clean it was, a hoover in the corner, TV, sofa and a fresh pair of trainers placed neatly to the side. So we left and set up a chair outside the front door, which had been moved the next day.


Explored with _Veni vidi vici_ and his girlfriend.

On with the photos - 


Some form of bunker just outside the cottage.











From what it would seem, the house was last lived in around 1984 










Bedford coat of arms - god knows what this is though, any ideas?














Some form of phone, I think. Looks old whatever it is!! Again any knowledge would be appreciated! 






































Now the site is just used as a dumping ground






Maybe Eddie The Eagle is an explorer... Or squatter.. 


























Saw a fox looking lost while entering, didn't seem to bothered about running away.. Maybe he was sad about this :-(










Once we have figured how to do the other building, there will be more pics 

Cheers for looking!!


----------



## Veni vidi vici (Apr 4, 2012)

A scruffy shot of the lonely fox, did make me think of the crack fox From mighty boosh












This has been edited 












This has been edited 
























A birds nest inside of the cabinet on the wall 








Anyone want some olive oil, just take the middle one


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Think i'll be adding that to my list


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 4, 2012)

Top find there. I quite like the dead fox shot, but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Flexible (Apr 4, 2012)

Bedford coat of arms - god knows what this is though, any ideas?







A candle holder? Musical instrument?


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice find lads well captured


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 5, 2012)

Flexible said:


> Bedford coat of arms - god knows what this is though, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> A candle holder? Musical instrument?



No idea! Although a candle holder does seem like it could be correct.


----------



## the|td4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely old artifacts there nice pics and an interesting site thanks for posting this!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 5, 2012)

some great shots, what a lovely little place.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 5, 2012)

I've not long replaced a pair of skis made by the same manufacturer with those exact same model of bindings!

Loving the old phone. What happened to the speaking horn mic and the speaker? They look like they've been ripped off it?


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 5, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I've not long replaced a pair of skis made by the same manufacturer with those exact same model of bindings!
> 
> Loving the old phone. What happened to the speaking horn mic and the speaker? They look like they've been ripped off it?



Haha, proper confused me as to why there were skis!! 

Not to sure. Didn't see anything lying around, however I would take a guess that it could be in the mountains of rubbish outside the greenhouse. 

What do you make of the bunker? Any idea when that could be from just from a photo?


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like an interesting place, is the WB set to really cool on the first set of pics


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 5, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Looks like an interesting place, is the WB set to really cool on the first set of pics



Yeah, I have it set to tungsten pretty much most the time now. I like the way they come out


----------



## Veni vidi vici (Apr 5, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> No idea! Although a candle holder does seem like it could be correct.



I doubt it's a candle holder , it was way to small. There was a box of candles in the cupboard with two really old candle holders which looked cool. Was to busy thinking about the second house tho lol


----------



## Runestar (Apr 5, 2012)

Flexible said:


> Bedford coat of arms - god knows what this is though, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a bud vase for flowers.I need to get out more


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 5, 2012)

That makes sense! Looking at the top parts it looks like that actually! Nice one


----------



## Veni vidi vici (Apr 5, 2012)

Runestar said:


> It is a bud vase for flowers.I need to get out more



Hahaha, there was a lot of those little vase things around there


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 5, 2012)

Veni vidi vici said:


> Hahaha, there was a lot of those little vase things around there



Need to go back soon I think, move that pile of tyres that has been dumped in there and see what lays underneath


----------



## leftorium (Apr 5, 2012)

could the bunker be an anderson shelter or another WWII prefab shelter ?


----------



## Veni vidi vici (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe a coal bunker or storage! But thinking of it... That floor inside was pretty solid


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 5, 2012)

Flexible said:


> Bedford coat of arms - god knows what this is though, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made in Staffs 1920,s? tourist gifts." Udder vase" crested ware produced by Coronet ware[Parrott & Co] not
meant to used for anything except display.


----------



## DMG15 (Apr 7, 2012)

poor mr foxy.


----------



## historyman09 (Apr 7, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Made in Staffs 1920,s? tourist gifts." Udder vase" crested ware produced by Coronet ware[Parrott & Co] not
> meant to used for anything except display.




here is a link to one of those vases http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GEMMA-CRESTED-ARMS-MARGATE-PORCELAIN-UDDER-VASE-/300534037640


----------



## Veni vidi vici (Apr 7, 2012)

historyman09 said:


> here is a link to one of those vases http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GEMMA-CRESTED-ARMS-MARGATE-PORCELAIN-UDDER-VASE-/300534037640


Haha that's pretty cool, Still going around


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, looks like a fab explore, loads of different places to poke around.Did you go in the bunker? Thanks for sharing


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 8, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Wow, looks like a fab explore, loads of different places to poke around.Did you go in the bunker? Thanks for sharing



Na, didnt get into the bunker as it is full of water. Need to go back with some waterproofs


----------



## Ratters (Apr 9, 2012)

Brilliant - Love places like this & could probably spend an age in there taking photos!!

Thanks


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2012)

That is a fantastic find, great pics and your descriptions of what you were shooting added to the quality of an outstanding report, my thanks to you all.


----------



## jonney (Apr 9, 2012)

cracking find guys looks like there is plenty to keep everyone happy round there. In my opinion the bunker is an Anderson shelter. Thanks for sharing this with us I really enjoyed it


----------

